# Which one?



## tcleve4911 (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi folks - new to the site.
I have customers that are frequently updating their heating systems as we remodel their homes.
With so many high efficiency boilers on the market, how do I help customers to narrow their choices.
Baseboard and panel systems are often topics of discussion also
Thanks for the input


----------



## user865 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm a fan on NY Thermal - http://www.nythermal.com/


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

I prefer Weil McLain Ultra for mod/con boiler choice.

Unless your going to be servicing the boilers yourself. Let that choice up to the home owner, and the HVAC company they use.

Doesn't matter how efficient a boiler is. If support for it isn't available(as in no one knows how to work on it).


----------



## hvaclover (May 15, 2009)

Unless you are going to install the boiler your self I would bring in your contractor to advise the HO. Lets of stuff in boilers can come back to bite you in the ass if you are only giving half assed answered.


----------

